
Foo Fighters, HIV Deniers (2000) - edward
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2000/02/foo-fighters-hiv-deniers
======
duncan_bayne
"Maggiore's promotion of AIDS denialism had long been controversial,
particularly since her 3-year-old daughter, Eliza Jane Scovill, died of
Pneumocystis jiroveci pneumonia, considered to be an AIDS-defining illness.
Consistent with her belief that HIV was harmless, Maggiore had not taken
medication to reduce the risk of transmission of HIV to her daughter during
pregnancy, and she did not have Eliza Jane tested for HIV during her
daughter's lifetime.[3][4] Maggiore herself died on December 27, 2008 after
suffering from AIDS-related conditions.[5]"

I'd suggest she be tried for, at least, negligent homicide but she's already
dead. She should be held up as a poster-child for what happens to you when you
deny reality.

~~~
aaron695
Should a parent who allows their child get fat be tried for negligent homicide
for knocking years off their life?

Stay out of other peoples decision on how they raise their kids. (As in by
force, enticing / propaganda I have np with)

She believed she was doing the right thing and didn't do it to hurt the child.
AFAIK she wasn't diagnosed as mentally ill.

Do we really want the government raising our children by rule of law?

~~~
duncan_bayne
"Should a parent who allows their child get fat be tried for negligent
homicide for knocking years off their life?"

No, but parents who allow their children to become morbidly obese should be
investigated for child abuse.

"Stay out of other peoples decision on how they raise their kids."

I do. She didn't raise her kid; she killed her kid.

"Do we really want the government raising our children by rule of law?"

Yes. The rule of law is what distinguishes civilisation from savagery.

Edited: although I'm not sure that's what you meant by 'the rule of law'. If
you're against Government intervention in parenting I'm in agreement, by and
large, but there is clearly a point at which intervention is reasonable.
Consider e.g. infanticide; does your rejection of Government interference in
parenting extend _that_ far?

The interesting cases are the grey areas. What about parents who encourage
their children to participate in dangerous sports? That seems reasonable to
me, although I know some of the wrap-children-in-cotton-wool brigade disagree.

I don't see withholding life-saving medical treatments as a legitimate
parenting option, however.

Maybe we should ask the parent in question?

Oh, wait, her bad ideas killed her as well.

------
ss1111
This is absurd. Research into HIV and AIDS has been ongoing for decades and
remarkable progress has been made with drugs that slow the progression from
HIV to AIDS (I have no idea of side effects or strength of the drugs however).

HIV wears down your immune system which leads to AIDS. Whether other causes
could lead to AIDS I don't know, but HIV definitely does.

------
WizzleKake
The inventor of PCR, Kary Mullis, has something to say about this too.

Can you cite any research that shows definitively that HIV causes AIDS? Mullis
says that he can't find a reference. Can you?

~~~
dalke
"The Evidence That HIV Causes AIDS" \-
[http://www.niaid.nih.gov/topics/hivaids/understanding/howhiv...](http://www.niaid.nih.gov/topics/hivaids/understanding/howhivcausesaids/pages/hivcausesaids.aspx)

Speaking of PCR, it says: "Recently developed sensitive testing methods,
including the polymerase chain reaction (PCR) and improved culture techniques,
have enabled researchers to find HIV in patients with AIDS with few
exceptions."

Linus Pauling thought that megadoses of vitamin C would reduce the duration
and severity of the common cold. He was wrong. A Nobel Prize, even in a
related field, does not make someone infallible. (This is also the Mullis who
believes in astrology, yes?)

I've read of many a young earth creationalist who says there is no evidence of
evolution, and can't find a reference which proves that evolution exists.
Every argument for evolution is declaimed as insufficient. The problem is, if
you can pin them down on what would count as evidence, they demand ridiculous
things, like a cat that gave birth to puppies.

What are his requirements, can they be met by other diseases, and can they be
evaluated by people who aren't him?

------
MatthewJBrown
This is a little old, surely? That's 15 years ago; not even an update to
whether they've changed since?

------
CyberDildonics
Mother Jones, sensationalists.

~~~
dmgbrn
AIDS deniers are pretty sensational if you ask me.

